# Massachusetts Trooper in critical condition



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*State Trooper remains in critical condition
*SPRINGFIELD,MA (abc40)--A Massachusetts state trooper is in critical condition after an accident on the highway. Police say Trooper David Gallant was escorting a line of cars yesterday morning. 
He had just shut down the ramp to the Mass Turnpike from I-91 North when he may have swerved to avoid another vehicle. 
He hit the curb and sturck the side of an SUV. 
Gallant is being treated at Bay State Medical Center for serious injuries.
The cause of the accident is still under investigation.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

USMCTrooper said:


> *State Trooper remains in critical condition*
> SPRINGFIELD,MA (abc40)--A Massachusetts state trooper is in critical condition after an accident on the highway. Police say Trooper David Gallant was escorting a line of cars yesterday morning.
> He had just shut down the ramp to the Mass Turnpike from I-91 North when he may have swerved to avoid another vehicle.
> He hit the curb and sturck the side of an SUV.
> ...


My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 27, 2005)

Good thoughts for our brother's speedy recovery.


----------

